
Ask HN: How to turn job offers into consulting gigs instead? - devdad
Hi HN. I run a small dev shop and am getting some really nice offers from companies I used to dream of working for. However, my priorities have changed and I now want to build my own company.<p>We do consulting to be able to bootstrap product development.<p>Have any of you guys managed to pull off being called into interviews and leaving with a consulting gig instead? How did you do it?<p>Thanks &#x2F;devdad
======
PaulHoule
A long time ago I got a year long consulting gig from the opposite coast
because the people really liked me.

~~~
devdad
Were you open from the start that you didn't look for employment?

